# "Getting a Girl" Expression



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

It's starting to annoy.

Girls are not property, they are not "gotten" or "fetched" like objects. They are not trophies to be admired. They are not something to be acquired.

The way some guys talk about "getting a girlfriend" makes me wonder if they think a little notification is going to pop up that says, "achievement unlocked".

It just irks me. Grr.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

It's just an expression, but we can go with "achieving emotional and/or sexual equilibrium with a girl" instead if that's better.


----------



## mslamr (Jul 31, 2011)

yeah and its like anyone will do as long as they are attractive.


----------



## DGenerationX (May 21, 2012)

I dont see it that way, sure there are "players" who take it to the literal meaning;
but its just an expression imo.
Do you have any better expression to use instead?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I once heard someone say "My girlfriend is a fun person."

First of all, "my" girlfriend? You don't own her. She's not your property. She's her own person and she has feelings, you know.

And "fun person"? What is she, a merry-go-round? Why would you call her "fun" as if she's a piece of metal at a fairground whose purpose is to entertain you? Again, she's a human being. Stop objectifying her.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Nope.

Sac's opinion is the right one. All others are wrong.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

The more annoying concept that I take issue with is that by snagging a boyfriend/girlfriend all issues will magically dissolve. 

I understand the sentiment, Sacrieur... a relationship is a mutual companionship between two people, there is no one side that holds more power than the other, and many people here treat the concept of a relationship as though it is to only benefit themselves. I think Rymo is missing the OP's point, although I can't disagree with his description, which embodies that of a healthy relationship.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I so need to mutually agree to a sexual relationship with a woman.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> It's starting to annoy.
> 
> Girls are not property, they are not "gotten" or "fetched" like objects. They are not trophies to be admired. They are not something to be acquired.
> 
> ...


i know it's much more like they are lured in isn't it. since that implies it was on their own volition, which is normally how it is, you don't capture a girl, you get her to like you (somehow), but it also implies that they were tricked, that the guy didn't turn out to be who he seemed to be, that he had turned out to have been putting on an act when he lured the girl, but then once she was close and dependent enough promptly dropped that act, which is also normally how it is. so the verb luring does the process much more justice than getting or fetching i think.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

And you suggest we use...?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

it's just an expression.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

It doesn't bother me because I think it's just an expression, but I can see why some people would be annoyed. 
And no doubt someone will call you a white knight for making this thread. /Sigh.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

enfield said:


> i know it's much more like they are lured in isn't it. since that implies it was on their own volition, which is normally how it is, you don't capture a girl, you get her to like you (somehow), but it also *implies that they were tricked, that the guy didn't turn out to be who he seemed to be, that he had turned out to have been putting on an act when he lured the girl, but then once she was close and dependent enough promptly dropped that act, which is also normally how it is.* so the verb luring does the process much more justice than getting or fetching i think.


This very true in my experience, although there are some women who are like this. My last boyfriend was like this, was a great friend but completely changed as a person when I was in a relationship with him.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

It's just an expression. Don't get asshurt from something that doesn't matter.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Charmander said:


> And no doubt someone will call you a white knight for making this thread. /Sigh.


lol, the term white knight gets thrown around way too loosely these days, but in this case OP truly is being one. If this thread is serious, which I doubt.


----------



## HitGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

Who cares


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't use it. It just means acquiring a lady who is interested in you. also, same with "my gf". It isn't saying she is your property, but you cant say his gf. It only matters unless you are using it in a "property" sort of way. You should be more concerned with Mrs. Considering Mrs if from Mr, implying she is his.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> I once heard someone say "My girlfriend is a fun person."
> 
> First of all, "my" girlfriend? You don't own her. She's not your property. She's her own person and she has feelings, you know.
> 
> And "fun person"? What is she, a merry-go-round? Why would you call her "fun" as if she's a piece of metal at a fairground whose purpose is to entertain you? Again, she's a human being. Stop objectifying her.


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

Just an expression. Now if we're talking about "getting a girlfriend" and someone starts in on nets and bait.... maybe then we have a problem. Kindof like this..... ;P


----------



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

well it's just not men, women talk about "getting a boyfriend" and both sides are possessive, generally they don't want the other to have sex with other people. so both sides are guilty of this.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Isabelle50 said:


> Just an expression. Now if we're talking about "getting a girlfriend" and someone starts in on nets and bait.... maybe then we have a problem. Kindof like this..... ;P


they should have put a black man holding a basketball under the box aswell lol


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

^ I can confirm that this would work.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> The way some guys talk about "getting a girlfriend" makes me wonder if they think a little notification is going to pop up that says, "achievement unlocked".


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

This type of over-analyzing cannot be healthy and obviously leads to self-righteousness.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Isabelle50 said:


> Just an expression. Now if we're talking about "getting a girlfriend" and someone starts in on nets and bait.... maybe then we have a problem. Kindof like this..... ;P


 I would fall to the same trap except I hate diet stuff. But nutella mmmm :yay girls I have plenty of nutella at my house, but alas Im sick so coming near me would spell a sickness of death. We shall romantically die together eating nutella and a sonnet shallt be written about us.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

creasy said:


> lol, the term white knight gets thrown around way too loosely these days, but in this case OP truly is being one. If this thread is serious, which I doubt.


sacrieur is a white mouse, not a white knight!

==

the nutella trap would never work on me. the sugar content is too high. i wouldn't go near it. replace it with slightly sweetened chocolate, though, and i would be all up in that box lickity split.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Hilariously, I never even knew what nutella was until my girlfriend showed me.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

what's the difference most of us won't get any anyway


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm on level 999. Just one more achievement and I will have mastered this class. I plan on buying a perk when all is said in done. My clan name is PUAPIMPS and I go under the tag MasterPUA. Some of my friends have leveled beyond 1000, and I personally don't know how this is possible. One day while riding the public transportation I glanced a stunner and spit a sleeping dart into her neck. She was kind of pissed when she woke up. Another time, in band camp, I used a clarinet..... I like wet dog hair. Girls who don't use shampoo smell like wet dog hair. Have you ever seen a shower with wet girl hair? It's like someone caught cousin It in the drain. Cousin It was a hairy mother f'er.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

OP, what would you have us say? I made agreeable romantic affiliations with the opposite sex? Who gives a ****


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

No offence but this is straight from the school of thought that 'black boards' and 'white Christmas' are racist. :um

Pick your battles man.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I guess if you really dissect and analyse the expression, "getting a girl" can be seen as sexist. But it's used so commonly that I'm completely desensitized to it. It just doesn't and never has offended me. I assume it's the same way with most other people. When a man uses the expression, I don't think it's fair to brand him as a sexist. I doubt he's even giving much thought to what he's saying. 

The terms "my boyfriend" and "my girlfriend" imply objectification and possession too. Are they neccessarily offensive?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Figured OP would be a guy.


----------



## captainEO (May 24, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> I once heard someone say "My girlfriend is a fun person."
> 
> First of all, "my" girlfriend? You don't own her. She's not your property. She's her own person and she has feelings, you know.
> 
> And "fun person"? What is she, a merry-go-round? Why would you call her "fun" as if she's a piece of metal at a fairground whose purpose is to entertain you? Again, she's a human being. Stop objectifying her.












I love your sarcasm.


----------



## brohuey (Sep 30, 2012)

looky its a whiteknight simp here defending the non existent honor of feminists its just a flipping expression stop crying you kno hat irks me? when people smack.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

:roll

Someone is going to need to warn me not to objectify women next time I so much as take a breath


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

Droidsteel said:


> :roll
> 
> Someone is going to need to warn me not to objectify women next time I so much as take a breath


Thats a woman's air you're breathing!!!

Misogynist.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> I'm on level 999. Just one more achievement and I will have mastered this class. I plan on buying a perk when all is said in done. My clan name is PUAPIMPS and I go under the tag MasterPUA. Some of my friends have leveled beyond 1000, and I personally don't know how this is possible. One day while riding the public transportation I glanced a stunner and spit a sleeping dart into her neck. She was kind of pissed when she woke up. Another time, in band camp, I used a clarinet..... I like wet dog hair. Girls who don't use shampoo smell like wet dog hair. Have you ever seen a shower with wet girl hair? It's like someone caught cousin It in the drain. Cousin It was a hairy mother f'er.


:haha


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

ok, from now on we shall say 
"I wish to spend a significant amount of time in proximity to a woperson"


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

So much butthurt.

Gosh you guys are the best.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

I wonder how Daktoria would react to this thread... Haven't seen him in a while though.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

NeuromorPhish said:


> I wonder how Daktoria would react to this thread... Haven't seen him in a while though.


he got perma banned


----------



## ScottyChaos (Mar 19, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> It's starting to annoy.
> 
> Girls are not property, they are not "gotten" or "fetched" like objects. They are not trophies to be admired. They are not something to be acquired.
> 
> ...


Whoa. Calm down Rambo.  I doubt most people mean it like property-wise. When I say something like that, I certainly don't think women are property.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> I once heard someone say "My girlfriend is a fun person."
> 
> First of all, "my" girlfriend? You don't own her. She's not your property. She's her own person and she has feelings, you know.
> 
> And "fun person"? What is she, a merry-go-round? Why would you call her "fun" as if she's a piece of metal at a fairground whose purpose is to entertain you? Again, she's a human being. Stop objectifying her.


Umm...how about my mother or my cousin or my dentist or my dog? It's nothing more than a piece of English grammar, there's no other way to say it.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> It's starting to annoy.
> 
> Girls are not property, they are not "gotten" or "fetched" like objects. They are not trophies to be admired. They are not something to be acquired.
> 
> ...





creasy said:


> lol, the term white knight gets thrown around way too loosely these days, but in this case OP truly is being one. If this thread is serious, which I doubt.


The OP:


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

hazelblue said:


> Umm...how about my mother or my cousin or my dentist or my dog? It's nothing more than a piece of English grammar, there's no other way to say it.


was joking


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> was joking


l o l


----------

